# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  TV serials online

## chaika

Настья Каменская, anyone? http://djrogoff.ru/2008/01/26/onlajjn-k ... -2005.html

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *Настья* Каменская, anyone?

 Настя о Настасья.  ::

----------

